# Auf Salmoniden in British Columbia - ein Bildbericht :)



## theactor (14. Juni 2006)

*Auf Salmoniden in British Columbia*

Im Herbst letzten Jahres meinte mein Vater er wolle 2006 endlich einmal in Kanada Jagen gehen. Das würde sich doch ideal mit der Angelei verbinden lassen – was für ein Angebot! 
So kam die Sache ins Rollen und am 28.5. ging die Reise über Frankfurt nach Vancouver und weiter nach Prince George. Dort holte uns der Outfitter Jens (der von Mai-Oktober in Kanada lebt und Jagd- Angel- und Adventuregäste betreut) ab und es ging knapp drei Stunden lang nach Fort St. James. Hier hören die betonierten Strasse auf - jetzt nur noch 1 ½ Stunden über eine bandscheibenunfreundliche Schotterstrasse - dann lag er tatsächlich vor uns: der "Salmon Lake". Der kleine Punkt auf der anderen Seite des Sees ist das Häusle, zu dem wir mit dem Boot übersetzten:







An dem See steht dieses eine kleine Holzhaus und sonst nichts – herrlich! 












Wasser zum Duschen wird mit einem Generator aus dem See gepumpt; Kühlschrank, Herd etc wird mit Gas betrieben, für Licht sorgt abends ein Generator. Kein TV, kein Radio, kein Handyempfang – nichts! Einzige Not-Kontaktaufnahme ist ein Satelitentelefon. 
50m hinter dem Haus ist ein prima Donnerbalken (immerhin mit Klodeckel). Dortselbst vereinen sich Nahrungsabgabe- und aufnahme, legen doch Phyriarden Mücken ganz gebückt einen kleinen Imbiss ein. Ich vermute, ich habe allein beim Kacken 4,27 Liter Blut verloren…|rolleyes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Der kleine Holzsteg vor dem Haus macht sofort Lust aufs Angeln.




Der Salmon Lake ist voll mit Fisch, sagt Jens, jedoch ist er erst seit knapp 10 Tagen eisfrei... 
Am spannendsten zu beangeln sei hier der "Dolly Varden", ein Saibling der hier gerne bis an die 60cm groß wird. Anders die Kokanees (Bild kommt später) und Regenbogenforellen. Warum auch immer – diese blieben in dem See recht klein; Regenbogner über 35cm seien kaum zu erwischen. Na das wollen wir doch mal sehen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Die ersten zwei Tage habe ich Jens und den Altvorderen auf der Jagd begleitet. Schwarzbären und Grizzlys gibt es hier in rauen Mengen; Elche auch – die bekommt man aber kaum zu Gesicht. 
Hier pirschen Jens und ich uns – gefährlich mit einer Videokamera bewaffnet – an eine führende Schwarzbärin (links im Bild mit einem von zwei Jungen) heran. 




Steht der Wind günstig kommt man schon recht nah an die imposanten Tierchen heran. Zwar können sie exzellent riechen, sind aber recht blind. Wenn man sich nicht bewegt halten sie einen vermutlich für eine Krüppelkiefer oder eine Parkuhr. 

An Tag drei ließ ich die beiden alleine ziehen. Der See wollte von mir beangelt werden. Es ist einfach unbeschreiblich schön, einen 500ha-See ganz für sich alleine zu haben. Begleitet von einem Biber, einem Weisskopfseeadler und hier und da einer Gans suche ich nach dem Fisch. 




Nachdem ich eine Reihe Kokanees verloren hatte (die kleinen Biester sind unglaublich quirlig, schrauben sich fast senkrecht in die Luft und es gelingt ihnen fast immer, den Köder freizuschütteln) bleibt schließlich doch mal einer hängen. 

Klein aber fetzig: ein Kokanee. Aus welchen Gründen auch immer - sehr viel größer werden sie im Salmon Lake nicht (normalerweise können sie bis zu 2-3 Pfund schwer werden)





Ansonsten sind die Fische wohl noch recht träge – kein Regenbogner weit und breit…
Dann nachmittags der ersehnte Einschlag. Heftige Gegenwehr – aber kein Versuch, zu springen. Nach einem recht abenteuerlichen Drill (was wollen die immer UNTER dem Boot, Mensch!) kommt ein bildhübscher Dolly Varden von 51cm zum Vorschein! Was für ein geniales Tier! 




Zeit, ein Wort über die Bestimmungen in British Columbia zu verlieren. Die Auflagen sind immens – und recht kompliziert. British Columbia ist in 8 Zonen aufgeteilt mit jeweils anderen Bestimmungen. Dazu hat nahezu jedes Gewässer Zusatzbestimmungen, die es einzuhalten gilt. |znaika: 
Für unsere Zone (Z 7, Omineca) ist das Fischen in Flüssen bis 30.Juni nicht erlaubt. Später dann nur mit Einzelhaken ohne Widerhaken. Im See indes ist ein Widerhaken (am Einzelhaken) erlaubt. Es dürfen fünf Forellen am Tag entnommen werden; davon darf aber nur einer über 50cm groß sein. Ferner maximal drei "Lake Trout" und ein Dolly Varden. Ferner darf man auch nur einen Dolly im BESITZ haben. Habe ich also einen Dolly im Kühlschrank, ist jeder weitere Fisch zu releasen - und so weiter und sofort.... 

Am nächsten Tag waren wir erst abends wieder mit dem Boot unterwegs.




Als Köder wähle ich einen 10Gr-Møre Silda in blau-silber. Und beim dritten Wurf kommt der Biss! 




Wieder ein Dolly - von diesmal 48cm.




Kurz darauf verliere ich einen weiteren Dolly nach einigen Minuten Drill. Der Møre Silda (ein Tipp von KarstenBerlin!) scheint sie echt zu reizen!


----------



## theactor (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Auf Salmoniden in British Columbia - ein Bildbericht *

An Tag vier war der jagdliche Teil der Reise "erledigt" und es ging nur noch ums Angeln. 
In 30 Kilometer Entfernung gäbe es da einen See, in dem es scheinbar nur Regenbogner gibt – diese aber seien fett und sehr wehrhaft. Zudem sei der See deutlich flacher als der Salmon Lake; mit Chance sind die Fische dort schon aktiver. Also wird das Boot aufgetrailert und los geht’s!
Jetzt beginnt meine fast zwei Tage andauernde Pechsträhne. Die Köder wurden "geschleppt" (aber ohne Rutenhalter u.ä.). Wir sind keine 15 Minuten auf dem Wasser als es mir bald die Rute aus der Hand reisst. Was für ein Einschlag! Ein fettes Biest schraubt sich aus dem Wasser und spuckt verächtlich meinen Kinetec Saltly aus. Als ich den Köder einhole fallen bald mir die Augen aus den dafür vorgesehenen Halterungsvorrichtungen: der Bursche hat mir den VMC PermaSteel Haken aufgebogen! :g 

Der nächste Fisch sitzt – am Haken meines Vaters. Keine Riesen-Riese, aber mächtig fleischig:





Beim nächsten Biss spielt sich bei mir exakt das gleiche ab; nur diesesmal hat der Fisch einen Drilling komplett zerledert. Halllooo! Was sind denn das für Viecher?! 





Und während mein Erzeuger in der Zwischenzeit zwei weitere wunderschöne und große Fische landen kann, fängt meine Schnur (Fireline 10er) an, bei jedem Einschlag einfach zu reissen. Zweimal am Köder, einmal ganz gepflegt in der Mitte. Ohne Schnur und Fisch geht dieser Tag für mich leicht ärgerlich zu Ende.

Begeistert von den Regenbogengranaten fahren wir am nächsten Tag gleich wieder an den See. Diesmal bin ich mit 15er FL bewaffnet – da reisst dann ja wohl hoffentlich nichts! Wir schleppen so vor uns hin es geht da weiter, wo es am Vortag aufgehört hat. Unglaubliche Fische und Drills... bei Vattern…





..und bei Jens:




Aber mir klebt das Pech an den Fingern. Hier und da ein schöner Biss – aber nie bleibt einer hängen. Das geht mir fünf Stunden lang so…#c 
Erst auf dem Rückweg an Land bequemt sich eine End-30er an meinen Haken, so dass ich dann doch noch wenigstens eine dieser Maschinen ausdrillen darf: 





Am letzten Angeltag hat uns Randy, Jens' befreundeter Indianer, zum Schleppfischen auf "Char" auf den 100km (!) langen Steward Lake eingeladen. Zunächst braucht der fette 90PS-Motor nach dem langen Winter aber noch eine kleine Starthilfe…





Auch ohne Angeln wäre es ein Traumtag geworden! Die Kulisse ist gigantisch, am Ufer schauen uns Elche zu und der See erscheint schier endlos!





Wir versuchen, den Fisch (mit ziemlich großen "Riesenblinkern") in verschiedenen Tiefen zu suchen. Aber kein Char tut uns den Gefallen, sondern halbwahnsinnige Regenbogenforellen, die sich auf Köder stürzen, die kaum kleiner sind als sie selbst! Suizid-Regenbogner, or what! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Nach acht Stunden auf dem Wasser kommen wir mit vielen Eindrücken (aber ohne Char) zurück, indes haben wir insgesamt acht Regenbogenforellen gefangen. 

Die letzten vier Tage der Reise haben wir in Vancouver und Vancouver Island (hier im Regenwald des Pacific Rim National Parks) verbracht.






Ein toller und imposanter Abschluss einer ereignisreichen Reise!






Als Resumee lässt sich festhalten, dass es noch ein wenig zu früh fürs ober-erfolgreiche Fischen war. 
Der Lachs kommt ab Anfang/Mitte Juli und ich schätze, dass die Beissfreudigkeit der Fische erst jetzt so langsam deutlich zunimmt. 
Aber einen heimlichen Plan, in zwei Jahren dort (später) einen reinen Angelurlaub zu machen gibt es schon… 


Greetz,
thecanadafantor |wavey:


----------



## Stefan6 (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Auf Salmoniden in British Columbia - ein Bildbericht *

Moin Sönke #h 

Was für ein super Bericht und die schönen Bilder,Petri zu den Fängen,die Landschaft einmalig.#6


----------



## The Ghost (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Auf Salmoniden in British Columbia - ein Bildbericht *

Hallo theactor,

nen wunderbaren Bericht hast du hier ins Board gesetzt. Dafür gibt es: #6 #6 #6 War anscheinend ein Traum-Urlaub bei der herrlichen Kulisse!

mfg The Ghost #h


----------



## Der_Glücklose (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Auf Salmoniden in British Columbia - ein Bildbericht *

Hi #h 

man beneide ich dich um diese tolle Reise und dann noch mit deinem Vater zusammen find ich ganz große Klasse #6 

Zu deinem Problem mit der Fireline, habe mitbekommen das von der Fireline wohl im Moment eine ganze Menge Fehlproduktionen ausgeliefert worden sind. Sprich du kannst eine 15er ohne große Anstrengung zerreißen, schade wenn das bei dir der Grund war.


----------



## Fischbox (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Auf Salmoniden in British Columbia - ein Bildbericht *

Wow#6 , ein Bildbericht vom allerfeinsten. Das sind tolle Fische, aber am meisten hat mir die Natur gefallen. Bilder können das selten so rüberbringen wie es in der Realität ist. In der Realität muß es noch viel gigantischer sein!!!
Haste fein gemacht#6 Diese Erlebnisse kann dir niemand mehr nehmen.


----------



## Hiddi (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Auf Salmoniden in British Columbia - ein Bildbericht *

Moin Sönke,

echt super Bilder-Bericht #6 1A und Petri zu den Fischlis.


----------



## Lachsy (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Auf Salmoniden in British Columbia - ein Bildbericht *

Wat ein bericht und die bilder, natur pur. Klasse sönke einfach nur traumhaft #6 #6 #6 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Fischli_ (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Auf Salmoniden in British Columbia - ein Bildbericht *

Moin,

goiler Bericht und nette Pics. Gibs da keine Zander?!:q:q:q

Greetz


----------



## goeddoek (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Auf Salmoniden in British Columbia - ein Bildbericht *

Mööönsch, Trapp-tor |wavey: 

Toller Bericht #6 :g  Vielen Dank :m 
War vor ein paar Jahren in der Gegend um Toronto - auch schön, aber damit nicht zu vergleichen. Wenn man die Bilder sieht, möchte man sofort losfahren |supergri  |supergri


----------



## basswalt (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Auf Salmoniden in British Columbia - ein Bildbericht *

toller bericht und schöne aufnahmen.


----------



## Fischkoopp (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Auf Salmoniden in British Columbia - ein Bildbericht *

@ actor

Na wie oberaffengeil ist das denn.....:k 

Super Bericht und noch bessere Bilder...

#6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 



> Aber einen heimlichen Plan, in zwei Jahren dort (später) einen reinen Angelurlaub zu machen gibt es schon…


 
Da müssen wir uuuuuuuuuuunbedingt mal drüber schnacken


----------



## Locke (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Auf Salmoniden in British Columbia - ein Bildbericht *

Absolute Oberklasse mit perfekten Fotos!
Da fängt man wirklich sofort an zu träumen! #6



> Aber einen heimlichen Plan, in zwei Jahren dort (später) einen reinen Angelurlaub zu machen gibt es schon…



Äähm...da sachste aber mal bescheid, näch, ich hätte da ein paar connections zu einem Reisebüro! :q

Sagenhaft, Sö! #6

Gruss Locke


----------



## carassius (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Auf Salmoniden in British Columbia - ein Bildbericht *

Einfach genial.Ich bin sprachlos.:k Sehr sehr schöne Bilder und ein echt super Bericht!#6 #6 #6 :l 
Dann mal ein Dickes Petri von mir.Da kann man ja echt neidisch werden.#r


----------



## HD4ever (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Auf Salmoniden in British Columbia - ein Bildbericht *

astrein !!! #6
sowas wäre auch genau mal mein Ding !!! :k
obwohl die 4,27 l verlorenes Blut ja etwas abschreckend sind ... 
wirklich klasse Bilder - ein wahrer Traumurlaub von dem Man(n) lange zehren kann !!!! #6


----------



## ollidi (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Auf Salmoniden in British Columbia - ein Bildbericht *

Einfach nur weltklasse. #6 
Mir haben echt die Augen getränt beim Bilder schauen und lesen.  
Und ich bin ja kein bischen neidisch. Üüüüberhaupt nicht. :g


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Auf Salmoniden in British Columbia - ein Bildbericht *

Obergeiler Bericht!!
Danke dafür!


----------



## sunny (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Auf Salmoniden in British Columbia - ein Bildbericht *

Was für ein Bericht #6 . Oberaffengeil, mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein.


----------



## Butter (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Auf Salmoniden in British Columbia - ein Bildbericht *

Moin!

Wiedermal ein Bericht von dir, den ich mit viel Freude gelesen habe. 

Super-Klasse!!!

Mit was für einer Kamera schiesst du deine Bilder?


----------



## Micky (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Auf Salmoniden in British Columbia - ein Bildbericht *

Cooler Bericht Her Canadactor !!!


----------



## theactor (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Auf Salmoniden in British Columbia - ein Bildbericht *

HI,

thanx guys #6 

@D_G: 





> im Moment eine ganze Menge Fehlproduktionen ausgeliefert


Die 10er hat mich bereits seit 2 Jahren recht "treu" begleitet. Warum sie auf einmal ausgerechnet dort anfing, zu schmollen weiss der Geier... Die 15er hat immerhin Wort gehalten (nur dass dann (fast) keiner mehr hängen blieb... #d )

@Fischli: 





> Gibs da keine Zander?!


Du wirst lachen - ich habe tatsächlich ein paar Gummis mitgenommen. Aber in der Tat gibt es in dem Teil von BC keine Stachelritter. Zudem hatte ich deutliche Schwierigkeiten, das Gummi in 30m Tiefe zu führen  

@HD4ever: 





> obwohl die 4,27 l verlorenes Blut ja etwas abschreckend sind


Ich bin auch noch ganz schwach...  
Aber in dem Zusammenhang kann ich unbedingt "Autan Akut" empfehlen. Nach dem Stich sofort aufgesprüht verschwindet die Quaddel innerhalb einer Stunde und der Juckreiz ist weg. Hat bei mir wirklich gut geholfen und hat das Blutspenden |evil: deutlich erträglicher gemacht! 

@Butter: 





> Mit was für einer Kamera schiesst du deine Bilder?


Es ist eine etwas in die Jahre (3 nämlich) gekommene Pentax Optio S mit 3.2 Megapixeln. Gestern habe ich ganz verliebt den Nach-nachfolger (Optio S6) bei MMarkt beäugelt - andererseits bin ich nach wie vor super-zufrieden mit dem Teil! 

@Fischkasten: 





> aber am meisten hat mir die Natur gefallen


Mir auch! #6 Recht hast Du - auf Bildern ist die tatsächliche Wirkung kaum einzufangen; ich lege aber dennoch ein paar nach  


Kaum zu glauben, aber in Kanada gibt es die nördlichste Kolibriart der Welt!






Die Landschaft ist einfach wunderschön!










Es gibt aber auch massive Probleme. 
Derzeit ist ein winziges Käferlein dabei, einen Großteil des kanadischen Waldes schlichtweg auszulöschen. Betroffen sind ausschließliche Kiefern.
Die Burschen fallen zu Myriarden über die Bäume her; es gibt im Moment keine Chance, sie zu bekämpfen.
Einzig ist man dabei, frisch befallene Bäume zu roden, um sie wenigstens für Papiergewinnung o.ä. zu nutzen. Nebenäste etc. werden dann verbrannt und ein Jahr später beginnt die Neuanpflanzung. Indes kommt man gar nicht gegen die Massenvernichtung durch die Käfer an...

Das ist der kleine Spielverderber:





Und das sind die Folgen: alles was hier braun ist, ist tot.


----------



## theactor (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Auf Salmoniden in British Columbia - ein Bildbericht *

Aber zurück zur Landschaft  





Abschliedslagerfeuer:





Wald im Stanley Park, Vancouver:





Tiefstwolken auf dem Weg nach Vancouber Island:





Was müsste das für einen Spass machen, hier zu fischen! 
(Vancouver Island)






|wavey: Sönke


----------



## Locke (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Auf Salmoniden in British Columbia - ein Bildbericht *

Die Bilder mit der "alten" Cam sind überzeugend! Die macht immer noch verdammt gute Bilder..... könnt´ aber auch am Motiv liegen  

Das letzte Bild, _IRRE_!!
#6

Gruss Locke


----------



## havkat (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Auf Salmoniden in British Columbia - ein Bildbericht *

Moin Columbiator!

Ich mach´s kurz: #6 #6 #6




Nachtrag: Nimm nächstes Mal Monofile mit.  :q


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Auf Salmoniden in British Columbia - ein Bildbericht *

Moin Moin!!!
Soooo, hab dann nu auch wieder meine Sabber von der Tastatur entfernt um diese Worte zu schreiben:q :q 
Holimoli!!! Was für´n weltklasse Bericht mit ebenso schönen wie auch faszinierenden Pic´s!!!!#6 #6 
Du hast mir mit Deinem Bericht mal wieder ganz eindeutig vor Augen gehalten, warum mich Kanada schon seit meiner frühesten Kindheit in meinen Bann gezogen hat:l :l !!
Irgendwann MUSS ich da auch nochmal hin!!!... Wenn da nicht das Thema mit den Kosten für so einen Trip wäre:c !!!---


----------



## Truttafriend (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Auf Salmoniden in British Columbia - ein Bildbericht *

Wie Endgeil ist das denn Bitte?!


Astrein Sönke #6 #6 #6


----------



## The Ghost (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Auf Salmoniden in British Columbia - ein Bildbericht *

Thx für die Zugabe mit weiteren tollen Fotos! #6


mfg The Ghost#h


----------



## AndreasB (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Auf Salmoniden in British Columbia - ein Bildbericht *

@Weltenbummlertor

Oberg..ler Bericht mit genialen Pic´s. #6 
Thanks a lot.

@Löckchen
Das wäre doch mal ne Alternative zu Langeland.

Haste schon nen Auftrag an Nicole erteilt? 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## fantazia (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Auf Salmoniden in British Columbia - ein Bildbericht *

geiler bericht und schöne fische:mdie seen und die landschaft dort sind ja echt ein traum:lschade das es bei uns in deutschland nich sone traumkulissen gibt.......erinnert mich irgendwie bissle an meinen schweden urlaub.obwohl es bei euch noch viel schöner war anscheinend#6


----------



## ChrisHH (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Auf Salmoniden in British Columbia - ein Bildbericht *

Hi Sönke,

schöner Bericht und super Bilder!!! Und mal so nebenbei: der Fotograf macht die Bilder und nicht die Kamera...#6

Die S6 hat übrigens schon nen Nachfolger - die A10
War mal auf nem Job für Pentax (Januar in Kapstadt), da waren die neuen Modelle dabei - allerdings Vorserie. Schön bei den neueren Sachen sind die Supergroßen Displays (ist ja auch mehr Platz, da es keine normalen Sucher mehr gibt...) und eine geringere Auslöseverzögerung (nervt mich ja tierisch bei meiner alten Nikon) die A10 hat auch noch eine Shake Reduction...
Richtig interessant für den Angler: die W10 - wasserdicht bis 1,5m - keine Probleme mit Spritzwasser oder Sand und man kann mal Unterwasser Drillfotos machen:m


----------



## Dorschi (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Auf Salmoniden in British Columbia - ein Bildbericht *

Galückwunsch zu diesem Urlaubstrip und diesem Berichte!


----------



## Locke (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Auf Salmoniden in British Columbia - ein Bildbericht *



			
				AndiB schrieb:
			
		

> Haste schon nen Auftrag an Nicole erteilt?



Auftrag ist raus, den Sö nehmen wir als Fotografen mit! Is doch klar! 
Der müsste auch locker als Handgepäck durchgehen, stellen wir ihn halt am Exit-Seat hin! Die paar Stunden..... 

Gruss Locke


----------



## mj23 (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Auf Salmoniden in British Columbia - ein Bildbericht *

Geiler Bericht! Mann da habe ich auch derbe Bock drauf..... Ich muss mein Geld zählen.....


----------



## taildancer (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Auf Salmoniden in British Columbia - ein Bildbericht *

HAMMER!!!!!
was für ein geiler trip!!!
HAMMER!!!
geile,bilder,geile,fische,geiler bericht!dufte dufte...




			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

>




und dieses foto is ja wohl der kracher...denn genauso angesäuert kieck ich auch,wenn alle fangen, nur ich nicht!|evil: 
der angler ohne fischneid,muß noch geboren werden!


----------



## MichaelB (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Auf Salmoniden in British Columbia - ein Bildbericht *

Moin,

schönes Ding Tractor #6  und von hier aus mit DSL kann ich auch die Bilderz gucken  

Fotos only oder auch einen Videoten am Start gehabt?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Dxlfxn (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Auf Salmoniden in British Columbia - ein Bildbericht *

Einfach nur schön. Man merkt, das da kein Filetjäger gereist ist. Ich drüch dir die Daumen, dass es bald wieder klappt - und dann zur Lachszeit oder im Indianersommer mit den Silberlachsen..#6 
Vielen Dank für die wunderbaren Eindrücke!


----------



## Queequeg (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Auf Salmoniden in British Columbia - ein Bildbericht *

#6 Vielen Dank, ein wirklich toller, sehr lebendiger Bericht der Spass gemacht hat zu lesen. So einen Traum möchte ich mir und meiner Familie auch noch mal erfüllen.


----------



## davidpil (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Auf Salmoniden in British Columbia - ein Bildbericht *

hey super bericht!!
un tolle fotos!!


----------



## Ossipeter (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Auf Salmoniden in British Columbia - ein Bildbericht *

Da kommt Fernweh, Fischfieber und Träume auf. Tolle Bilder von einem Urlaub mit allen Nuancen..#6


----------



## theactor (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Auf Salmoniden in British Columbia - ein Bildbericht *

HI,

das' aber schön, dass es Euch so gut gefällt! #6 



> Das wäre doch mal ne Alternative zu Langeland.


 
Ooohja! Indes kommen da ein paar sehr viel mehr Taler zusammen...|uhoh: 

@KeinDSLB: Videomat war dabei; allerdings hatten wir beim Angeln immer die Hände voll; daher haben wir wenig Eindrücke vom Angeln gefilmt...
Mal sehen, was ich in den nächsten Wochen zusammenschnibbeln kann.

@Chris: Danke für die Info! #6 

Righty, ein paar letzte Eindrücke habe ich noch!


----------



## theactor (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Auf Salmoniden in British Columbia - ein Bildbericht *



























#h 
wannabecanadiantor


----------



## Fischkoopp (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Auf Salmoniden in British Columbia - ein Bildbericht *

@ actor


> ein paar letzte Eindrücke habe ich noch


 
:q Das wird ja auch Zeit #h Wollte schon beim Mod nachfragen, ob es auch eine Bilderzensur gibt :m 

Superstarke Bilder, die ein biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiißchen Neid aufkommen lassen #6


----------



## MichaelB (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Auf Salmoniden in British Columbia - ein Bildbericht *

Moin,

@Videotor: wie ein Angler ausschaut weiß ich, wie es beim Angeln ausschaut weiß ich auch... und wie ein Fisch aussieht habe ich mir erzählen lassen |rolleyes 
Es ginge mir mehr um Landschafts-Impressionen, bewegte Pix sind eben doch eine andere Nummer :k 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Hechthunter21 (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Auf Salmoniden in British Columbia - ein Bildbericht *

Toller Bericht&Bilder dazu#6#6#6!


----------



## ThomasL (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Auf Salmoniden in British Columbia - ein Bildbericht *

@actor

astreiner Bericht und super Fotos#6 #6


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Auf Salmoniden in British Columbia - ein Bildbericht *

Rrrespekt und vielen Dank. #6
Ein prima Appetitanreger!
Da werde ich wohl meiner Frau mal einen Katalog untermogeln ....:q

Was hat denn der Herr Vater zur Strecke gebracht?

Gruß Tom


----------



## havkat (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Auf Salmoniden in British Columbia - ein Bildbericht *

Kann eigentlich nur Frühjahrs-Schwarzbär gewesen sein. 

Oder?


----------



## theactor (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Auf Salmoniden in British Columbia - ein Bildbericht *

HI,

that's right, havkat! #6 

#h


----------



## Hardi (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Auf Salmoniden in British Columbia - ein Bildbericht *

Moin Sönke, 
was für ein toller Bericht, was für ein Erlebnis, was für eine Landschaft. Ich bin völlig gebannt. Danke Dir dafür.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Auf Salmoniden in British Columbia - ein Bildbericht *

Ein super Bericht, der in Wort und Bild klasse ist! 
Da möchte ich auch mal hin.


----------



## H-Angler (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Auf Salmoniden in British Columbia - ein Bildbericht *

Toller Bericht, absolut traumhaft Landschaft! (Danke dafür)


----------



## Tommy-Boy (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Auf Salmoniden in British Columbia - ein Bildbericht *

Ein wirklich super Bericht und klasse Fotos, vielen Dank dafür!

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## theactor (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Auf Salmoniden in British Columbia - ein Bildbericht *

HI,

@Tommy-Boy: ...bringst Du uns denn auch Angelbilder mit?! 

|wavey:


----------



## sharkhooker (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Auf Salmoniden in British Columbia - ein Bildbericht *

Moin

Sehr schöne Eindrücke die Du uns da vermittelst!
Sehr schöne Pic's dabei!
Klasse!

Petri


----------



## Sailfisch (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Auf Salmoniden in British Columbia - ein Bildbericht *

Klasse Bericht mit tollen Bildern!  #6 #6 #6 

Vielen Dank dafür. #6 #6 #6


----------



## rob (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Auf Salmoniden in British Columbia - ein Bildbericht *

super fotos und bericht!!!
der wald ist ein traum!
lg rob


----------



## j4ni (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Auf Salmoniden in British Columbia - ein Bildbericht *

Ein Traum!


----------



## Karstein (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Auf Salmoniden in British Columbia - ein Bildbericht *

Hei Sönke,

stolpere urlaubsbedingt ja jetzt erst über Deinen obergenialen Bericht! Die Fotos sprechen alleine schon für sich, ihr habt einen traumhaften Urlaub verbracht - danke für diese Impressionen! #6 #6 #6

Da hat mein Möre Silda Tipp Dir ja sogar ein Feistfischchen gebracht, freut mich ganz beonders! Wo seid ihr auf Vancouver Island noch überall gewesen? Nur von Norden aus zum Pacific Rim oder auch mal am Campbell oder am Nimpkish gefischt?

Ha det bra og hilsen

Karsten


----------



## mot67 (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Auf Salmoniden in British Columbia - ein Bildbericht *

klasse, dass karsten_berlin den bericht wieder hochgeholt hat, sonst hätte ich ihn wohl verpasst!
was ein traumurlaub, feinste fotos, ich bin neidisch ohne ende #6 
hoffentlich ist mir sowas auch irgendwann nochmal vergönnt. 
ich glaube ein sparschwein mit der grossen aufschrift "BC" muss ins regal...

gruss mot


----------



## theactor (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Auf Salmoniden in British Columbia - ein Bildbericht *

HI,

@Karsten: |wavey: 
Ich hatte mich im Vorhinein mit den Bestimmungen etwas vertan - denn im See ist ein Widerhaken (am EH) durchaus erlaubt. Leider hatte Jens (der Outfitter) keine Einzelhaken mit WH am Start - ansonsten hätte ich vielleicht noch zwei weitere Dolly Varden (die auf "Deinen Tipp" gebissen haben  ) landen können - so haben sie ihre Chance des Freischüttelns "widerstandslos" genutzt  ...

Verschätzt haben wir uns auch, was die Dimensionen von Vancouver Island anbelangt. Sowohl was das Übersetzen, als auch die Insel selbst anbelangt. Wir hatten leider nur einen Tag für VI - was gerade mal gereicht hat für den Trip zum Pacifc Rim NP. Zum Angeln hat es leider nicht gereicht - dafür hätte man nochmal 3-4 Tage auf VI selbst haben müssen. Aber vielleicht (*wünsch*) beim nächsten mal...



			
				mot67 schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaube ein sparschwein mit der grossen aufschrift "BC" muss ins regal...


Uuuunbedingt! #6 

#h


----------



## netzeflicker (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Auf Salmoniden in British Columbia - ein Bildbericht *

Aber Hallo, das war ein Bericht vom Feinsten herzlichen Glückwunsch 
und zu deiner Pächsträne kam ja auch noch das Glück des Tüchtigen hier wärst du wascheinlich Schneider geblieben und  du hättest dich zu Recht ärgern müssen aber so ist es doch noch einmal wunderschön geworden.
Allzeit Petri Heil wünscht uns der netzeflicker


----------



## theactor (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Auf Salmoniden in British Columbia - ein Bildbericht *

HI,

besser spät als nie -- den (Animations-)Film zur Reise gibts >>hier 

|wavey: 
tor


----------

